# Kipling ate a passport...no really...and we are travelling in FIVE days



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thought I'd share my little adventure for the day - I know you will all understand....

I took my eye off of Kipling for a few minutes this morning.

While he was not being monitored, he put his nose into my suitcase (which is brimming with too much summer clothes all ready for Mexico).

He managed to fish out my DD's passport. Note that DH had made the point that I should move the passports to ensure Kipling doesn't get them but instead of being smart and putting them on the dresser I tucked them deeper into an open suitcase at puppy mouth level.

While I assumed I heard him chewing one of his toys he in fact was busy CHEWING DD's PASSPORT.

Substantially. 

I don't know if you know anything about passports but these are basically NOT our property and the will not be accepted if they are damaged IN ANY WAY. 

This passport was chewed which now qualifies it as damaged. Translation - will not be accepted by customs. 

Let me remind you...it's Dec 22nd. We are flying on Dec 27th. Dec 25 and 26 are HOLIDAYS.

Needless to say I have been in a full sprint to get DD's passport re-issued. 

Picture me - 7:30 a.m. - Wake DD (who is 8), drag her out to get passport photos taken, take kids to school, go back for photos, fill out forms, make several mistakes, reprint, fill out again, call DH, needs to sign in 3 places, DH races home from work, signs, gives me an encouraging hug and then heads back to work. 

Me now off to passport office....all the whilefighting back tears....

Passport is now in process. I will have the new one on the 24th...

Lawyer, passport clerks x 3 and anyone else who talked to me during this time all very kind...dog looking very sorry in crate.

passport photos $22

lawyer fee to verify dog really did eat my passport $21

passport processing fee to get passport in 24 hours $70

Your 8 year old able to get on a plane in 5 days to go to Mexico - Priceless


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I was reading this like a thriller, waiting to see if you succeeded! Mexico sunshine and warmth will erase all those hectic, about to cry memories! It is a good thing Kipling is so darn cute huh?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Kipling didn't want you to go without him. Have a great time.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh no! Kipling, you better use your cuteness to the max to get out of this one!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Kipling was not looking very cute to me today.

>:-(

He's sleeping angelically under my desk now however...


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh S***!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I think Kipling is so BAD that you should ship him to me for a bit!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Done! I'll send you your tracking number in a second


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Poor Kipling - he knew he was being left behind..... Also, I'm jealous, my husband probably would have had a hissy fit (or I would have heard at least 1 "I told you so") - instead of an encouraging hug - you are a lucky woman!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I'm sorry, but your story made my afternoon!

Where are you leaving Kipling while you're gone? At the local pound?:laugh:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

OMG, sorry but this is too funny! You're gonna laugh about this in a few years, it will be one of those stories that gets told every year.

Have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ouch! I feel your pain but, knowing it all turned out well, it was really funny to read about!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

LOL!! I'm glad you all found it so funny...it is indeed getting funnier as I go but oh my what a day it was..and YES...my DH was a superstar today that's for sure.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

krandall said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, but your story made my afternoon!
> 
> Where are you leaving Kipling while you're gone? At the local pound?:laugh:


I know you can relate to this sort of adventurous spirit....mmm hmmm.

Kipling will stay with one of the trainers we worked with in puppy class. He also does boarding and Kipling LOVES him. So I'm glad to know he'll be well taken care of.


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

I know I should not laugh but just can't help it. But at least there is a happy ending. 

And I agree my DH would not be giving me supportive hugs...........


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh thank goodness for the happy ending! It made the story hilarious!

Have a fabulous time!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

I can just imagine you racing around like your hair was on fire saying "This can't be happening....this can't be happening!" And there's Kipling in the crate "But I love you mommy!" Yes....someday this will be very funny LOL !


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

lcy_pt said:


> I can just imagine you racing around like your hair was on fire saying "This can't be happening....this can't be happening!" And there's Kipling in the crate "But I love you mommy!" Yes....someday this will be very funny LOL !


Oh you totally captured it....but mommy...why aren't you speaking lovingly to me like you usually do? Is that a glare? I don't like it. Can I come out of the crate now? Why is everyone running?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh dear! How stressful!!!! I'm SO glad you are able to get your dd's passport in time though. Can you imagine if you couldn't?!! Um, well... yes, I guess you DID imagine if you couldn't! YIKES!!

Oh Kipling, Kipling, Kipling... tsk, tsk. 

Have a GREAT trip!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

OMG what a story! Sounds like everything is sort of under control now. That Kipling...what a little devil. Good thing he's so cute. 

Have a great trip!


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

I was reading the first post with anticipation! LOL! So glad it worked out and everything came together for you!

It will be funnier as time goes on for sure!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

OMG like you need more stress at this time of year...glad everything worked out (priceless) 

Happy Holidays.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Ha ha....great story! Thanks for the morning laugh  I love that a lawyer had to verify that the dog ate your passport. Too funny! Hopefully Kipling won't eat your daughter's homework too  Have a great vacay!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

susieg said:


> Ha ha....great story! Thanks for the morning laugh  I love that a lawyer had to verify that the dog ate your passport. Too funny! Hopefully Kipling won't eat your daughter's homework too  Have a great vacay!


That was the funniest part really...everyone examining said passport and nodding knowlingly...yep...sure looks like a dog chewed it.

Like I'd lie!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG, what an amazing story, and I can't believe you got a new passport so quickly. I wonder if your trip will be just as exciting..... 
Gina


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

OMgosh! This reminds me when Sophie was a pup and I was sitting on my bed busy reading forum threads... I also "thought" I heard her busily chewing away on a toy when actually she was chewing the footboard of my Ethan Allen bed! I mean she actually left teeth marks and took small chunks out of the wood :fear: I was amazed to find out that they were actually able to repair the wood so that it didn't even look damaged..

Gee, I'm glad to hear that you were able to get a replacement in time..I'm sure we could start a "Chew" thread and compare stories...ound:


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

OMG, what a little devil! I can totally relate. When Maddie was a puppy, she chewed up my $700 designer glasses that were only two months old! Not only were they totally destroyed, but I had to revert back to my old glasses with the wrong prescription for a few weeks, it was awful! I was so mad at her. But it was my fault for taking a nap on the couch and leaving those interesting looking things within her reach  I definitely learned my lesson and keep EVERYTHING out of Roscoe's reach!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

To all my empathetic Hav-loving friends here - update - I have the new passport in hand. Now I start breathing again

Happy holidays everyone


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hope you are enjoying yourselves on your trip- minus the passport shredder. At least you can laugh about it NOW, right?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Are you guys back yet? How was your trip?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie chewed up her daddy's glasses just as he was to go on a business trip. We found a pair of old ones that would do him until he got back--horn-rimmed. He didn't even get angry. Now I am waitting for her to get his new blackberry off of the side table. I bought two new pairs of shoes for work over the weekend because you guessed it--mine were no longer persentable. Any other dog would have been trained by now not to chew our things, but she is so cute that we have a hard time fussing at her. Really Havs are not any different that any other dog, it is just their owners that are different. My other dogs were taught not to chew up the newspapers and toilet paper--but they were not as "cute". And I was not as big of a fool over them either, I guess.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

If I remember correctly Gryff ate Ivy's husband's expensive glasses, not once, but twice!
Gotta luv our Havs!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty chewed up one pair of my glasses when she was just a few months old, then Galen chewed up my next new pair because I went to sleep while reading….. woke up to a crunching sound…$670....rimless, all the additives........guaranteed against scratches for x number of days……they never expected to see a pair so mangled…..I just had to pay for new frames $250+…….I make sure I put my glasses away before I go to sleep now. 2nd Lesson learned.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

What is it about glasses that they love so much? Some years ago my Shih Tzu, Oreo ate my glasses. The day I went to the eye doctor, she kept mumbling about having to wear her old glasses that day because, you guessed it....her dog ate them!


----------

